# Play or Aggression? Please help!



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

These are my first rats, so I'm not sure what to think. They seem to be a bit aggressive, or is this just play? They're both females and sisters. Both are from the same liter. Oreo (the black and white one) seems to start it first usually. I haven't seen any blood drawn or heard any horrible shrieks of pain. They're not mean to me after, but still. I took a short video clip. Could anyone tell me if this is play, or aggression?

http://www.zippyvideos.com/8214548976514176/101_3351/

There's the video. Sorry, I know it's a bit dark and hard to see.


----------



## rcropper (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks normal to me. They are asserting their "pecking order". Rats, like many animals, have a need to create a hierarchy amongst themselves. Looks like "Oreo" is the dominant female. She will piddle on the other female, and roll her over on her side/back as if to literally say "I'm higher than you" by being on top. She's probably not biting as much as she's licking (it's hard to tell from your video - they could just be grooming each other too). And although rats don't often bite, they CAN (they are predators, and will eat insects, mice, hamsters, and other smaller rodents if given the chance), and could easily draw blood from another rat if it were more than just play or asserting dominance. Basically unless they draw blood or start screaming (you'll know) then you should leave them alone. If you interfere you may just cause more harm than good, or get yourself bitten (accidentally of course).

Rick


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL...yeah thats normal. My boys used to do that too when they were babies. Accually they still do it once in a while xD


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you. I was just a bit concerned. I've never had rats, or any "playfully aggressive" pets before, so I wasn't sure what to think. Now and then there's tiny squeaks when they do this but nothing that sounds like pain, and still no blood. So they're just being kids I guess.


----------

